
Spectrogram shows dialup modem handshake sounds - zoowar
http://flowingdata.com/2013/11/21/spectrogram-shows-dialup-modem-handshake-sounds/
======
gus_massa
Another representation, with explanations of the steps in the connection:
[http://www.windytan.com/2012/11/the-sound-of-dialup-
pictured...](http://www.windytan.com/2012/11/the-sound-of-dialup-
pictured.html)

